# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Buoni pasto in convenzione-scontrino

## c@ligo

nel caso di buoni pasto in convenzione con un comune come è corretto comportarsi?
Devo fare lo scontrino con evidenza "non pagato" e questo mi sembra da più parti confermato.
Però questo lo deve registrare nel registro corrispettivi e pagarci l'iva e poi fare la fattura al comune senza registrarla nel totale dei corrispettivi oppure lo scontrino con evidenza "non pagato" lo devo stornare dal totale giornaliero e registrare invece la fattura?

----------


## Robbie58

> nel caso di buoni pasto in convenzione con un comune come è corretto comportarsi?
> Devo fare lo scontrino con evidenza "non pagato" e questo mi sembra da più parti confermato.
> Però questo lo deve registrare nel registro corrispettivi e pagarci l'iva e poi fare la fattura al comune senza registrarla nel totale dei corrispettivi oppure lo scontrino con evidenza "non pagato" lo devo stornare dal totale giornaliero e registrare invece la fattura?

  La seconda che hai detto. Guarda a caso proprio in questo momento il mio collaboratore sta registrando i documenti di una contabilità simile.

----------


## c@ligo

> La seconda che hai detto. Guarda a caso proprio in questo momento il mio collaboratore sta registrando i documenti di una contabilit&#224; simile.

  Eh gi&#224;.. sono prestazioni di servizio e quindi il momento impositivo &#232; quando incassi o quando si fa una fattura. Quindi quando emetto lo scontrino "non pagato" lo devo stornare dal totale.  *Domanda:* ma lo scrivo cmq in una colonna del registro corrispettivi senza sommarlo nel totale giornaliero oppure nemmeno quello?
Nel mio caso l'iva essendo convenzione con il comune &#232; del 4&#37; quindi potrei utilizzare una colonna diversa dal solito 10%.

----------


## Robbie58

> Eh già.. sono prestazioni di servizio e quindi il momento impositivo è quando incassi o quando si fa una fattura. Quindi quando emetto lo scontrino "non pagato" lo devo stornare dal totale.  *Domanda:* ma lo scrivo cmq in una colonna del registro corrispettivi senza sommarlo nel totale giornaliero oppure nemmeno quello?
> Nel mio caso l'iva essendo convenzione con il comune è del 4% quindi potrei utilizzare una colonna diversa dal solito 10%.

  Io non registro nulla perchè il software me li considererebbe nel totale giornaliero, ma nulla vieta di creare una colonna a parte specificando che si tratta di operazioni cui seguirà regolare fattura registrata sul registro fatture emesse.

----------


## c@ligo

> Io non registro nulla perchè il software me li considererebbe nel totale giornaliero, ma nulla vieta di creare una colonna a parte specificando che si tratta di operazioni cui seguirà regolare fattura registrata sul registro fatture emesse.

  Sì anche io farò così, cmq parlavo del registro cartaceo.
La fattura successiva si può inserire nel registro dei corrispettivi se faccio solo la fattura? Oppure devo registrarla per forza come fattura?
E' un dubbio che non ho mai risolto. E' una pratica che si usa fare, ma non so se è regolare. Per me nel registro corrispettivi posso inserire solo se ho fatto anche lo scontrino con incasso (oltre alla fattura, come fanno certi negozi per semplificare il conteggio). 
Ma so che molti mettono nel registro dei corrispettivi anche solo le fatture emesse creando una colonna fatture (nel registro cartaceo)  e indicando il numero da .. a .. .  :Confused:

----------

